# Glock with gold inlay



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey guys Idk if this is the right place for this, but I saw this gun while going through Gun Broker, I just wanted to show everyone on here because I thought it was a really pretty gun.


























:mrgreen:


----------



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

That is one beautiful weapon!!!!

It's almost a shame to shoot it!


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

gotta love filligre


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah it is really beautiful, I should've posted the link to the sell, sorry guys. But it was $4,000 when I saw it... Now that is an investment!


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Sure is eye-catching - reminds of some of the really ornate Colt SA revolvers that we've all seen. 

I wonder how much it cost to have all of that work done.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't really appreciate that look... but if you're gonna do it to anything, why not a 1911, or something of some value? Thats like putting a $5k paint job on a Pinto


----------



## Freedom (Sep 21, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> I don't really appreciate that look... but if you're gonna do it to anything, why not a 1911, or something of some value? Thats like putting a $5k paint job on a Pinto


...why would you want to paint a horse?! :anim_lol:


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

With the engraving on the chamber, I don't think you can shoot it without wrecking it.

Love the work, but I'm with YFZ on the canvas.


----------



## Specialed (Jan 21, 2010)

Nothing against Glocks, but as my dad would say its like putting perfume on a pig.:mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Previous owner: Saddam Hussein?


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Cool looking gun....thanks for sharing the photo.:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I think it's hideous. LOL tumbleweed


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I think it's hideous. LOL tumbleweed


Oh, I dunno... I think it'd go really well with a gold-plated AK-47. :anim_lol:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Ridiculous...just proves that you can't make a silk purse from a sow's ear.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Bisley said:


> Ridiculous...just proves that you can't make a silk purse from a sow's ear.


Could not agree with you more. To go through the trouble on a plastic gun. Just don't seem right.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...You know, you're right.
I knew that something had been left out.
The engraver forgot to gold-vacuum-metalize that pistol's frame.
:smt120


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I think that on plastic, you just use a gold Sharpie. :smt033


----------



## jahpedro (Mar 19, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Previous owner: Saddam Hussein?


Thats funny as hell:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## donmontalvo (Mar 28, 2010)

Specialed said:


> Nothing against Glocks, but as my dad would say its like putting perfume on a pig.:mrgreen:


Or as the great Minnesota Fats used to say:

"Tournament players in tuxedos? That's like putting whipped cream on a turd!"

Just wanted to add, I wish I could see the gun up close. I know the engravings look better in person than in a photo.

Don


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

You know! I should never have opened this thread. Now, I feel nauseous.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Glock 26...great tool. The custom work...looks very nice alone. The two together are like putting low profile tires on a 4wd jeep.:anim_lol:


----------



## tommy62 (Mar 15, 2011)

YFZsandrider said:


> I don't really appreciate that look... but if you're gonna do it to anything, why not a 1911, or something of some value? Thats like putting a $5k paint job on a Pinto


Gotta have an attractive platform to start with. Spinners on a Yugo.


----------



## Prin_C (Jun 20, 2011)

This is not a firearm for shooting, IMO. But then again, why have a glock for decorative purposes?


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

I've always thought Glocks are OK. Really functional. An appliance. Just like your 'frig, your stove, your washer, and your dryer.

But you know, this engraving stuff REALLY turned me on.
After talking to my local engraver, and getting some prices from him, I've hit upon the perfect solution.

I'm printing out color photos of engraving patterns, and Scotch-taping them to my appliance control panels.

THAT will impress any females that might be lured into my domicile and convince them that I am a metrosexual of exquisite taste. tumbleweed

P.S.
Anybody actually buying a Glock like that had better wipe off the coke residue before the DEA and ATF Swat teams arrive.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

It's perty if you spun it on a table but I'd never own a safe queen myself.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

One thing is for certain. You will be the only person to own a Glock like that


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

Is that your carry piece for formal affairs?


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't like it at all...


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Block of wood....


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

comes with its own bling..... how appropriate


----------



## AK_Maine_Iac (Feb 25, 2012)

tommy62 said:


> Gotta have an attractive platform to start with. Spinners on a Yugo.


Screen windows on a Pacer. Before the Pinto's where born. :smt170

Putting lipstick on a pit bull. ooops sorry that is our ex Governor.


----------

